# Anyone have a really good lobster bisque recipe they are willing to share?



## Mingooch (Nov 28, 2013)

Tried a few, some being better than others for sure. But really haven't hit what I wanted yet. So I am willing to trying stuff the great cooks here can offer. I usually am cooking for about 8-12 people when I make this.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2013)

Son posted one awhile back, in this thread. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...t-Ready-for-some-old-school-as-promised/page2

I've kept it in my back pocket but have not tried it.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mingooch said:


> Tried a few, some being better than others for sure. But really haven't hit what I wanted yet. So I am willing to trying stuff the great cooks here can offer. I usually am cooking for about 8-12 people when I make this.
> Thanks,
> Chris



Hi Chris - send me an email address and i will send a really good recipe.I have used it for years.It just uses shells.I hate trying to post things on the forum otherwise i would.Cheers Alan


----------



## seattle_lee (Nov 30, 2013)

I really like the recipe in James Peterson's "Fish and Shellfish." Will try to find time to post in in the next couple of days.


----------



## seattle_lee (Dec 7, 2013)

3 1.5-lb female lobsters
2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon brandy
1 teaspoon good quality sherry vinegar
1/2 cup risotto rice
5 cups fish or chicken broth
finely chopped: 1 onion, 1 carrot, 1/2 stick celery, 1 garlic clove
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 cups dry white wine
1 bouquet garni
1/2 cup heavy cream
4 tablespoons lobster butter (from shells stewed in butter), or just plain butter as an alternative
salt, pinch of cayenne

Rinse the lobsters, then kill them by inserting a knife in their heads. Do this over a bowl to catch the juices; strain them and add to the tomalley and coral mixture below. Twist off the tails, and snap off the claws where they join the head. Split the head in two and pull out and discard the grain sacs. Pull the coral and tomalley from the tail and head. Work them through a fine-mesh strainer into a bowl with 1 teaspoon brandy and the vinegar. Refrigerate until needed. 

Cook the rice with half the broth until completely softened. 

Cook the vegetables in butter over medium heat in a pot large enough to hold the lobsters. When they have softened but not browned, put in the lobster pieces, 2 tablespoons brandy, the white wine, the remaining broth, and bouquet garni. Cover and simmer until the lobster pieces have turned deep red, about 10 minutes. Turn off the heat, let the lobsters cool out of the broth, and remove the meat from the lobsters.

Put the lobster shells in the pot with the vegetables and break up the shells with a blunt instrument. Cover and simmer gently for 20 minutes. Strain the mixture into a clean pot and discard the shells. While the shells are simmering, dice the lobster meat and reserve. 

Puree the rice with any broth left in the pot in a blender for about 1 minute. Combine with the lobster mixture and strain the soup through a fine mesh strainer. 

Whisk the cream into the coral mixture. Bring the soup to a gentle simmer, and whisk in the lobster butter. Whisk the soup into the coral/cream misture, return everything to the pot, and heat gently without letting it boil. Add cayenee, diced lobster, and salt to taste.


----------

